# What machine do you aspire to own (and why?)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you could be given a cheque up to £2500 to buy a new coffee machine for HOME use, what would you choose, and why?

Assume you already had a decent grinder at this stage.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not greedy and knowledge is lacking at higher end machines but if money was no object, I'd still opt for a Brewtus. It's something I'd love to own and I know it'll be a reality soon.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

If I never made a coffee from it in my life, I could live with a Londinium L1 cluttering up my kitchen any day









and why? Just look at it......


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

With that sort of cash an L1 plumbed in, with any money left over towards an extra SJ


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Simples. Plumbed in Londinium L1 for me please!


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Simples. Plumbed in Londinium L1 for me please!


Me too. Why? Because you feel involved in the process, it's silent, it looks beautiful and it's made to last.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

2500 is difficult price point


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

If I was to answer the question on aspiration only, without the restriction on price, for me it's the KVW Speedster or LaMarzocco GS3.

I own the machine I aspired to for a long time. Nuova Simonelli Musica. Around this price point there are others I like the Rocket R58 and the L1.

I think 2500 is an excellent budget to set for machine and grinder combo but for machine alone I think you'll be left with change


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Up to £2500 I have the machine I want & need. However that does not mean I don't have my aspirations for something I regard as perfection in the resulting espressos & with pure enjoyment on each use.

They are the KVDW Speedster or La Marzocco Strada but leaning just a little more towards the Speedster.

At more than double the price point set by Glenn they do not fit into this thread.

Well, I now have the space, I've always had the desire but I'll have to wait for the funds.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is an interesting question Glenn. i already own an L1. I love the simplicity the machine offers. The whole coffee making process becomes simpler and the results stunning. But, the real question to me, is if you have £2500, would you buy a lever or a pump machine, then to justify your choice. Anyway, back to the question.....another L1


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

+1 for the L1 with all the extras. Never tried one (myself and Cc are working on that!) but the number of folks on here whose opinion I greatly respect, who seem to be very happy with it leads me to think: "why not?"


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> back to the question.....another L1


His & Hers or one for the right hand & one for the left:cool:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Does it have to be new .....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/coffee-machine-faema-e61-legend-/171218187487?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item27dd6634df

I suppose I could squeeze a gs3 in if I had to go new









Like the others speedster etc out the range but wouldn't say no.....


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Cant say that I aspire to own any espresso machine. I will more than likely buy an L1 at some point but I wouldn't say that this is aspirational in my messed up head.

I can be obsessive around hobbies and interests and sometimes have a real eagerness to buy an item which normally results in me buying the thing. I dont currently have that voice in my head craving for a new machine


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Up until 6 months ago I probably would have said r58 db. I like the separate boilers, PID and rotary pump. Now I'm leaning towards the l1 realising I don't change the PID temp that often on my classic, I like the idea of a simple to maintain set up which is forgiving and has a stable temp. I believe it's quick to warm up and it looks fantastic. As others have said, I think if the budget was upped I'd got for a speedster.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm 2.5k is a difficult one couldn't get any of the pump machines I would really aspire to, so I guess it would be either an L1 fully plumbed in and a slight remodel in the kitchen to fit a deep enough workspace in or a BB/Quickmill Verona again plumbed in, if I went with the Quickmill I would also want a Gaggia Achille and some nice cups and saucers plus a lot of coffee and all necessary accessories that I don't already have.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just blown my l1 fund. I had a fair bit of cash back from edf but have somehow blown it on a new CD player. Damn !


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

working dog said:


> Just blown my l1 fund. I had a fair bit of cash back from edf but have somehow blown it on a new CD player. Damn !


I promise myself not to spend anymore on HIFi, but cant help popping into sevenoakes or audio t. Thank god theres no Coffee machine / grinder shops in town.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sevenoaks have just taken my hard earned for a Cyrus cd8 se2 ex demo


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Well as it's only been a few weeks since owning the Strega I'm gong to say I'm quite content with it, for the moment anyway ! But if I had to make a choice as to which machine it would be the L1,only because I love Leavers. I still have the La Pavoni by the way, I told the Mrs I'd sell it but I just can't do it.....


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

working dog said:


> Sevenoaks have just taken my hard earned for a Cyrus cd8 se2 ex demo


Great bit of kit Andrew. Nearly went Cyrus, but went for the cheaper Roksan kandy K2 amp, power amp & cd

hopefully get an L1 one day, quiet extractions and a steaming monster.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> Sevenoaks have just taken my hard earned for a Cyrus cd8 se2 ex demo


Cyrus do make quality hifi gear. I still own and use the Cyrus 1, it was my first ever Hi fi set up I bought back in 92. I also bought the Micromeaga CD player and Mission 761i speakers


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I remember listening to the 1812 overture on my neighbours Cyrus 1 - sounded great


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably stretch the budget and GS3. But paddle or programmed? hmmmm choices choices


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm pretty new to this world but I've not seen anything at around £2500 that I'd really lust after. There are some very nice looking lever machines as mentioned above (the Londinium is stunning) and I'm also a fan of the Brewtus. Both significantly cheaper than £2500 though.

There's really only one or two machines I've seen which, money no object, I'd really want and they're all from Kees van der Westen.

In the real world, I'd actually buy a Rocket R58 or Izzo Alex Duetto


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Probably stretch the budget and GS3. But paddle or programmed? hmmmm choices choices


What a horrific dilemma that would be. Definitely a 1st world problem lol.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd be happy with anything a step on from a Classic.

But the path for me would logically be:-

HX

Rocket

Brewtus rotary or L1 (depending on path).


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'd be happy with anything a step on from a Classic.
> 
> But the path for me would logically be:-
> 
> ...


Don't discount the Sage we will assimilate you with our hi tech lol.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Don't discount the Sage we will assimilate you with our hi tech lol.


Ha ha ha LOL!!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

An old faema lever to restore and change the groups on, to bring it up to date..... Simple machine for simple folk


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Ha ha ha LOL!!!!


Resistance is futile !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Within the given budget I would consider two machines: Alex Duetto mkIV or L1. Alex because I like the idea of dual boiler combined with the rotary pump. I like the looks more than R58 (not a fan of detachable PID) and I rate quality of build and components more than the Expobar. In relation to L1 I have not used a lever yet however all reviews from the forum members I read makes me really keen to try it. I am impressed by the build quality, quick warmup time and most importantly the coffee it makes. And to be honest I would like to have that kind of monies to spent?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I think it has to be duetto or L1 depending on whether you want a lever or a pump. Love my duetto, only thing I would change is a lower profile drip tray to increase room between group and cup. Especially because I've 'plumbed' my drip tray into a bottle. I'm thinking of putting together a design for one that fits the current machine and getting some quotes for having one made up.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

I think I already have it, having bought an Expobar Leva dual boiler last year. Also now in the process of upgrading the grinder, so if anyone has that £2500 cheque for me I do have my eyes on a very nice bass!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Does it have to be new .....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/coffee-machine-faema-e61-legend-/171218187487?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item27dd6634df
> 
> ...


I was looking at Faemas the other day....would probably go for one of them myself.


----------



## stefanolo (Jun 3, 2013)

I have just become real good friends with my La Spaziale Mini Vivaldi II after having it in my kitchen for nine months and was thinking of an upgrade to the Vivaldi, to have the possibility to get it plumbed-in, programmable pre-infusion and quieter operation with the rorary pump. Then I happened to stumble upon the Londinium 1 on the internet last night and my focus just shifted







. Got the Super Jolly already so I'll just have to sell off some things to be able to afford the £ 2000 Londinium 1. Looks like it has all the features I look for in an espresso machine


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

That would be my choice of upgrade to, having a Bezzera Strega at the moment I can see the the attraction in lever machines there's something quite satisfying in "Pulling a shot". A Londinium or perhaps a Bosco Serrento would be a natural progression from my Strega but for now I'm really enjoying my coffee from my little lever


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

one group slayer









its pretty, its pretty and its pretty... oh and i hear it makes decent coffee.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

and outside the price range...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Way outside !!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

R58 it is then


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

I think I would go for the Bosco lever but I would have to have a serious weigh up alongside the L1.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

The Bosco is beautiful but you need the space to accommodate it, It's BIG!


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

I know it is a bit of beast, space not permitting I would probably go for a new olympia cremina.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Londinium I and I'd be happy for life I think. Not plumbed in - left over cash would go into a volvic budget for a few years







water in my area is too hard for me to ever put in an L1.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes me to ! Essex water is awful, I use the forums favourite Ashbeck


----------

